

Ask HN: Light-Weight LMS On The Cheap - donniefitz2

This question may have been asked in the past so forgive me if that's the case. For some time I have desired to create a LMS (learning management system).
Part of my desire to do so stems from the fact that I have a lot of friends and relatives who teach, not to mention, I think it would be rewarding to contribute to the education of others.
So the question for my fellow entrepreneurs is, do you think there's a market for a light-weight, low-cost LMS with a heavy emphasis on Facebook like social features? What kind of research could I do to find out if there is a market? Thanks .
======
donniefitz2
I think Moodle is great, but it doesn't include any social features. I keep
hearing from teachers that this new generation want's social features in an
LMS.

As for BlackBoard (horrible software that it is), I don't think (and I could
be very wrong) that they would waste time or money on a little guy selling to
small schools and businesses. I do think they would go after some like
Microsoft if they dared create a LMS.

------
sidmitra
Have you tried Moodle <http://moodle.org/>? It doesn't have any "facebook"
features... but its still useful and open source.

------
phsr
The one thing you do have to watch out for is BlackBoard, they have many
patents and many lawyers to defend those patents.

